# weird vpnc error message

## keba

Hi,

I installed vpnc a few days ago, and when I run it, I get a really wierd error concerning a wlan0 card I don't even have on my computer... VPNC works anyway, but that error bothers me. Do you have any idea how I could get it away? Thanks

```

Enter username for server: something

Enter password for something@server: 

Device "wlan0

wlan0" does not exist.

SIOCSIFMTU: Argument invalide

VPNC started in background (pid: 7860)...

```

----------

## Rexilion

Well, perhaps vpnc tries to do something with wlan0. You mostly see these errors when a specific function is not implemented. What does your vpnc conf file look like?

----------

## keba

I'm sorry I couldn't answer sooner. I didn't change the /etc/vpnc/default.conf, I just added my own specific file so I'm able to issue vpnc ethz. The file is called ethz.conf:

```

## generated by pcf2vpnc

IPSec ID ETHZ

IPSec gateway vpn-cluster.ethz.ch

IPSec secret ETHZ.GROUP

IKE Authmode psk

IKE DH Group dh2

```

----------

## Rexilion

Okay, and what are the contents in:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/vpnc/default.conf
> 
> /etc/vpnc.conf

 

?

----------

## keba

Here you go: /etc/vpnc/default.conf:

```

IPSec gateway <gateway>

IPSec ID <group-id>

IPSec secret <group-psk>

IKE Authmode hybrid

Xauth username <username>

Xauth password <password>

```

and  /etc/vpnc.conf does not exist

BTW: I do not start any network scripts other than /etc/net.lo since NetworkManager doesn't need them

----------

## Rexilion

Try moving the /etc/vpnc/default.conf out of the way (mv /etc/vpnc/default.conf /etc/vpnc/default.conf.off) and see if the error disappears.

----------

## keba

That works... If I'd known it was so easy. But it's strange anyway. Thanks a lot

----------

## keba

That's weird, the message is back again. So it wasn't /etc/vpnc/default.conf... Any ideas?

----------

## Rexilion

So, it DID disappear right? Perhaps /etc/vpnc/default.conf exists again for some weird reason?   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## keba

Exactly my thought. So I checked that and it doesn't. Which is why I'm a bit confused.

----------

## Rexilion

I'm stumped by the outcome   :Shocked:  . Didn't you change *anything* in the mean time?

----------

## keba

Hmm, now default.conf is there again. My fault, I guess I didn't see it last time I checked, I'm really sorry for the wrong post.

So it really looks like the error is because of it, somehow. And if deleting it doesn't help, then what can I do.

----------

## Rexilion

That is just weird lol   :Razz:  . Try an empty default.conf and see if that helps.

----------

